# Beaux livres



## emma42

Bonjour. Je viens de lire le terme "beaux livres" sur un site au sujet des livres et de la lecture. Est-ce que cela est un terme fixe ou pas?  Et qu'est-ce que ca veut dire?  Est-ce qu'il est comme on dit "les beaux arts"?


----------



## DDT

Pas que je sache...en tout cas je vais transférer ce fil dans le forum "Français seulement"

DDT


----------



## geve

emma42 said:
			
		

> Bonjour. Je viens de lire le terme "beaux livres" sur un site au sujet des livres et de la lecture. Est-ce que cela est un terme fixe ou pas? Et qu'est-ce que ca veut dire? Est-ce qu'il est comme on dit "les beaux arts"?


Bonjour Emma42,

Les librairies (boutiques ou sites internet) ont souvent un rayon "beaux livres", dans lequel on trouve surtout des livres de grande taille, à la couverture cartonnée, et traitant de sujets comme la peinture, la photographie, l'architecture, l'histoire, le voyage... avec de belles images, une mise en page soignée... On n'y trouvera généralement pas de romans ou d'essais.


----------



## emma42

Ah, merci, geve.  Alors, je pense que les beaux livres correspondent aux "coffee-table books".


----------



## geve

Ah, je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus parler anglais dans cette partie du forum   

Mais en effet, ce sont des livres que l'on peut exposer sur une étagère de son salon, ou laisser artistiquement traîner sur une table basse...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Pour répondre à ta question, "beaux livres" n'est pas une expression toute faite, ces livres sont beaux et il existe des livres moches. Alors que "beaux-arts" est une expression toute faite, on ne parle pas de "vilains-arts"


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Pour répondre à ta question, "beaux livres" n'est pas une expression toute faite, ces livres sont beaux et il existe des livres moches. Alors que "beaux-arts" est une expression toute faite, on ne parle pas de "vilains-arts"


Certes, mais tous les livres qui ne sont pas classés dans le rayon "beaux livres", ne méritent pas pour autant le titre de "livres moches" !


----------



## emma42

Désolée d'avoir écrit en anglais.  J'ai oublié que c'était le Forum Français Seulement!

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## timpeac

emma42 said:
			
		

> Ah, merci, geve. Alors, je pense que les beaux livres correspondent aux "coffee-table books".


Sans pour autant approuver un tel usage de l'anglais dans ce forum je crois que tu n'as pas tort

Vous savez - c'est intéressant que "les beaux livres" soit quelque chose de concret parce que, à lire cette question plus tôt j'ai cherché partout dans les grands dictionnaires y inclus l'atlif sans rien trouver. J'ai une petite lubie que les dicos français même les plus libéraux passent sous silence certains usages contemporains...


----------



## geve

timpeac said:
			
		

> Vous savez - c'est intéressant que "les beaux livres" soit quelque chose de concret parce que, à lire cette question plus tôt j'ai cherché partout dans les grands dictionnaires y inclus l'atlif sans rien trouver. J'ai une petite lubie que les dicos français même les plus libéraux passent sous silence certains usages contemporains...


Ou bien, ils n'ont pas voulu entériner officiellement cette honteuse ségrégation couramment pratiquée entre livres beaux et livres laids !! 

Blague à part, c'est vrai que c'est bizarre de voir écrit dans une librairie, au-dessus d'un rayon, "beaux livres". On a un peu l'impression que les libraires dénigrent tout le reste de leur marchandise !
Mais compte tenu de la variété des formats existants et des sujets abordés par les "beaux livres", il est difficile de trouver un nom de catégorie... Et puis c'est vrai qu'on peut s'y référer de cette façon dans la vie courante. 
_Gérard m'a offert un beau livre sur le Sénégal_ => On sait que le cadeau de Gérard n'est pas un simple guide touristique en noir et blanc. Mais comme l'a dit Carnesecchi, ça n'en fait pas une expression toute faite pour autant !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
On parle aussi de "livres reliés"


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> On parle aussi de "livres reliés"


Oui mais enfin bon, techniquement, tous les livres sont reliés, hein !


----------



## Agnès E.

Je pense que l'appellation *beaux livres* donnée par les libraires cache pudiquement l'information _livres horriblement chers, attention ! si vous cherchez des livres à un prix abordable, détournez les yeux -- photos couleurs, papier glacé, préface rédigée par une star hors de prix... tout ce qu'il faut pour multiplier le prix par dix._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Je pense que l'appellation *beaux livres* donnée par les libraires cache pudiquement l'information _livres horriblement chers, attention ! si vous cherchez des livres à un prix abordable, détournez les yeux -- photos couleurs, papier glacé, préface rédigée par une star hors de prix... tout ce qu'il faut pour multiplier le prix par dix._


  Je ne suis pas loin de penser la même chose !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Je pense que l'appellation *beaux livres* donnée par les libraires cache pudiquement l'information _livres horriblement chers, attention ! si vous cherchez des livres à un prix abordable, détournez les yeux -- photos couleurs, papier glacé, préface rédigée par une star hors de prix... tout ce qu'il faut pour multiplier le prix par dix._


 
Ouh! Quel mauvais esprit! J'ai tout de même quelques livres à la maison, sur la peinture, en particulier, dont je pense que, s'ils avaient été imprimés en noir et blanc, sur papier Bible et en format 10x15, l'intérêt aurait été bien moindre (pour ne pas dire nul).
C'est vrai que mes préfaces ne sont pas de "star hors de prix", et donc que ce ne sont peut-être pas des beaux livres, mais simplement de beaux livres.


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est exactement ce que je voulais insinuer, Luc : voici une appellation à mon avis purement commerciale, et non une expression toute faite. Mais vous l'avez dit beaucoup plus gentiment, vous !


----------



## Miranda V.

"Beaux livres" est tout simplement une colloquation utilisée pour désigner  des livres luxueux, richement illustrés, imprimés sur du beau papier. C'est pourquoi les "beaux livres" sont en général associés avec l'idée de cadeau: on parle de beaux livres à offrir.


----------

